# Alchemist Juice Combinations?



## xRuan (26/1/17)

Hi All, 

So I'm very lucky to be getting the complete Alchemist range from The Cloud Lounge this weekend.. 
And I need your help! Which combinations from their 15 flavors would u recommend me trying?


----------



## Jakey (26/1/17)

Very subjective, id say go with what they prescribed and take it from there


----------



## shabbar (26/1/17)

The nice thing about alchemist is that you can mix their juices together to create new juices. The ratios are available on the cloud lounge site if im not mistaken.

I have tried a few and for the price point its a winner


----------

